# How hard is it to buy a brand new car ?????



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm starting to get a bit frustrated really. 

I've been trying to buy a new car via a local dealer and had managed to try and get him to lower the price on his car to match one or two I had had from car wow. 

I have spoke to him on the phone a couple of Times and the last call with him earlier this week I explained that I am deploying with the RAF on Wednesday and that I would need to conclude the deal by email to which he replied that would be no problem. 

I was expecting an email yesterday to give me his final figures and a solid px value for my car. 

No email came. So I emailed him again last night to chase it and fully expected an email back today but I've had nothing. 

Am I expecting to much or is this normal ? 

Cheers. 

Steve.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Should be no problem if it's a VW - apparently their sales are down 20%


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What car is it.

I asked for info on a BMW and it took the garage a whole month to send me the info with no contact in between.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Having bought a few new cars recently, it's very normal. 

Car dealers all seem to be doing well and don't have to do any chasing. 

However, I spoke to Audi Stirling about the RS3(before I test drove elsewhere) and made it clear I was interested. I was promised calls back, but that never came.

Three months later, earlier this week, he called me to offer me a car. He didn't seem too bothered months ago and didn't call me when he was supposed to. I was surprised he still remembered me and suddenly had my details at hand. 

It's the start of December, so I guess they are playing the waiting game a bit. Wait until the end of the month when they've got annual figures to hit. 

In the past I've got an amazing deal on a car at the end of December as the garage needed to sell a couple of more cars to make their annual bonus. That was more important than profit on one car. 

I guess you need to find a garage that need a sale.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Jesus,things really have changed. The one and only motor I've ever bought brand new the salesperson was well on the case. This was 5 years ago though.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Its not....

Wifes Mazda 6 from Guildford Mazda...went for a test drive put £500 deposit down, car ordered took delivery 1st Sept after 2 months wait as we wanted a 65 reg.

My 208GTI all done by phone and email with Arnold Clarke (and my friend Brian) in September....deposit paid...then wait for Peugeot to build car and clear backlog pick car up next weekend.

So in answer to your question its not hard to buy a car...only thing I can think is the sales person has you down as a time waster?...or they have gone on leave?? Why not call in to see them tomorrow?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Why insist on using the local dealer who's obviously crap?

Go somewhere else.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

vote with your feet and your wallet man. Everyone will learn eventually


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Depends on the dealer and brands.

Never had problems with my dealer, always bending over backwards to make a sale


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If the dealer can't be arsed to sell the car just go elsewhere. Imagine their after sale care !?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Took me ten years of driving and until the age of 27 to buy my first new car, I have to say I got lucky, first dealer knocked £3k of a £20k car without trying. Its on PCP so if i wasnt sure on owning it i would be less bothered about the overall cost and concentrate on what it would cost me in a deposit and monthly payments, there are some great deals to be had if your not set on owning the car on lease deals, see..... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=290215&page=71


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Went on car wow, went to local dealer with the lowest quote, ordered new car.
Hardest bit for me is waiting lol


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

On first name terms with the people I bought my Beemer off. Know everyone at my local Ford and Vauxhall dealer. Guess it depends on your attitude as well lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I went to my local BMW Cooper showing an interest in the new M2 and the sales person didn't seem interested on a part exchange price for my car, he even said he was not a fan of Audi's in which I thought was unprofessional, he said to me come back in the spring and we will talk again. I thought well  you i'll go to BMW Sytner and guess what? he gave me a pretty good quote for my S1 which was pretty close to market value, paid a deposit and now waiting to do some number crunching early next year. A few weeks later I get a video emailed to me from the same sales person at Cooper BMW showing me an M235i and if I am still interested in the M2, I emailed him back saying I have had a good quote on My S1 and if he is interested in matching it or even beating it then to get in touch, I said if you was interested in the first place you would have made me a good offer to start with. Needless to say I have not herd from him since. I think it all depends on how good the salesperson is and how good the dealership is also, I am also in a nice situation where I don't have to do the chasing. If the deal falls through then I get my deposit back and still keep a great car.


----------



## motodrb (Oct 4, 2015)

182_Blue said:


> What car is it.
> 
> I asked for info on a BMW and it took the garage a whole month to send me the info with no contact in between.


I was car hunting recently, BMW was the worse, didn't care and treated me like idiot trying to push all the rubbish deals. MB dealers were good, matched car wow deal.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Getting the impression BMW Stealerships don't give a flying.

Never bought a brand new car and doubt I ever will


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why not try company's that deal with Miltary Like EMC big discounts


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

BMW Merc Audi and flying in sales charts without the need to chase private sales....this is just the way the market has gone. Nearly 75% of new car sales in the UK this year have been to business accounts. That figure has risen for the past decade and shows no sign of slowing.


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

I used John Roe Toyota and I couldn't have been treated better. From the moment we first spoke anything and everything has been done by the same person bar the haggle as the sales person said its not nice him running to and from a room to talk to this person so they came to me and invited me in the sales office where they did the strangest thing ever for a sales person they told the truth. 

I have emails once a week still now, every 3 months I'll get a phone call asking how the car is and if there is anything I need.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I went into land rover with my mum when she was wanting to order her new car. For the first 10 minutes the sales guy was permanently trying to put her off the idea that she wanted the v8 supercharged and to go for the v8 diesel instead. In the end my mum said, ile give you one last attempt to sell me a supercharger or we are leaving. ( wish we had of now). The next 30 mins was spent trying to sort out options which we had already done and he was trying to reconfigure. We then left after deposit was paid, (this was in September 2014). We waited on confirmation which after 4 weeks didn't arrive, phone calls were made and promises were said but nothing was heard untill finally get confirmation on 18/1/15! He told us that there was a delay due to manufacturing process, where they only made the v8s in batches. We later found out that there sales where high up till end of year, so he held off untill new year to pkace the order to kick start his figures. Meaning that instead of getting the car on the day of 15 plate was released it turned up 3 months late.


And then it broke down after 110 miles, we got it picked up and returned to the dealership, When we arrived we saw the salesman get up from his desk and walk out the show room, we were there 45 minutes waiting to pick up a courtesy car, as we left we watched him return to his seat while waiting on the road outside!.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

the best service i have had is ironically from an independant 2nd hand dealer when purchasing an Audi A4. Couldn't have been more helpful.

I've never really had any problems, although i do distinctively remember Audi Glasgow not returning my call on an approved used A4 hence the need to go elsewhere.

Anyone remember when phone companies used to buy out phone contracts and offer all sorts of deals to swap to their network? now its take it or leave it.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

So I'm finally giving up on this dealer.
I've been waiting 4 days for figures that were promised but have to materialize.
Total waste of time.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

When we changed cars last month we expressed interest online, recieved a follow up call from our local dealer the following day. He went out and shot videos of two cars for us to look at that fitted our criteria. Arranged an appointment for 2 days later and drove the new car home that day. Outstanding service from Sytner BMW Sheffield.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

It is an interesting one for sure, and it frustrates the hell out of me. I'm a petrolhead and know a lot about the facts and figures of a lot of new cars (very sad but something I'm very passionate about). My job is a Sales Manager for a business to business company selling industrial products so I also know a fair bit about proper sales processes. If I was a car salesman, I know for sure I'd do a miles better job than some of the idiots I've bought from.

My GTI, the VW salesman was a useless effort of a sales guy. Only reason why I bought was because he matched the DrivetheDeal price of 13% discount. I had to chase for a delivery date, I never received an order acknowledgment so when I collected the car I didn't actually know if they'd ordered the correct spec. Awful.

My Wife's BMW, salesman was brilliant. Wanted to do a deal, offered a great p/ex price on her old Mini, did a great discount and regularly kept in touch with delivery updates. Made us feel very special on collection day with a lovely plaque, tea and biscuits and chucked in a free key pouch worth £25.

I'd more than happily go back and buy another car from him.

Halliwell Jones in Southport that was.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Its very much down to the individual sales person rather than the brand or dealer group - should not be the case but it is

I know if I went back to selling cars I'd make a fortune, not by ripping customers off but simply by doing the rights things every time - its really easy to shine in an environment which is sadly occupied in the main by lazy people who simply can't be bothered to do the right thing most of the time


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

If you are happy with the Carwow offers then why not open a dialogue with the company's concerned? 

I ordered both my two recent vehicles (a Nissan Leaf via PCP and a Kia Sorento via business contract hire) via the dealers who responded from Carwow and who offered good deals and good communication. The Leaf was from a dealer close enough to collect the car from, and this was my only visit to the dealer. The Kia was from a dealer much further away and they arranged delivery to me so I never visited their premises at all and conducted the entire deal via email and telephone.

In both cases I did visit my local dealers to see if they could get anywhere close to the deals I had been offered, and in both cases they got nowhere close - I'd have been happy to pay more locally within reason, and local the dealers were very professional & open in their discussions about the deals without any of the usual sales nonsense sometimes employed. 

So I've no regrets in using a similar process again when I need to replace these vehicles.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

shl-kelso said:


> If you are happy with the Carwow offers then why not open a dialogue with the company's concerned?
> 
> I ordered both my two recent vehicles (a Nissan Leaf via PCP and a Kia Sorento via business contract hire) via the dealers who responded from Carwow and who offered good deals and good communication. The Leaf was from a dealer close enough to collect the car from, and this was my only visit to the dealer. The Kia was from a dealer much further away and they arranged delivery to me so I never visited their premises at all and conducted the entire deal via email and telephone.
> 
> ...


I would quite happily use one of the car wow dealers but the closest one that has quoted is a ten hour round trip away so I thought I would give my local dealer a chance to match first.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I barely looked at a bmw dealer and they won't stop sending me brochures, special offers and phoning me!
I think they have overestimated what I was looking for. The brochures and offers are for cars that are more than my mortgage!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Renton . What car are you buying ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

10 hour round trip isn't that bad, I've done Glasgow and back in a day from Peterborough.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Skoda Octavia VRS estate 2.0 tsi.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you tried Simpsons skoda and have you asked a dealer to deliver it ?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Some of the dealers on car wow were offering delivery when I was looking.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you tried Simpsons skoda and have you asked a dealer to deliver it ?


The best simspons deal involves giving the car back at the end. There is no option to buy.

We want to buy it outright at the end and keep it for a good Kong time.

I am talks with another dealer in Ayr now and just talking about figures.

They deliver up to a 100 mile radius. We are 158 miles away and as it's the A9 etc it's about a ten hour round trip.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Ingrams I take it? I bought my Ibiza from their SEAT branch through CARWow. Flawless service and a price no one else (Arnold) could get near. Great service when I took it in for a service too - serviced while I waited (In McDonalds) and ready when they told me it would be.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

BJM said:


> Ingrams I take it? I bought my Ibiza from their SEAT branch through CARWow. Flawless service and a price no one else (Arnold) could get near. Great service when I took it in for a service too - serviced while I waited (In McDonalds) and ready when they told me it would be.


Yep it's ingrams. They seem really good so far and the salesman I'm dealing with is very helpful.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh well new car ordered. 
2016 Skoda Octavia 
2.0 tsi 6 speed manual 
Quartz grey metallic paint
Privacy glass. 

Should be here mid March to April. 

Well excited as it's our first ever new car.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm picking my first new car up this weekend 

I was originally told January to Feb but it's taken just over 2 months so yours might be quicker


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Natalie said:


> I'm picking my first new car up this weekend
> 
> I was originally told January to Feb but it's taken just over 2 months so yours might be quicker


Ha Im stuck in Cyprus with the RAF until the end of march so wont be there to collect it until then !


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

renton said:


> Ha Im stuck in Cyprus with the RAF until the end of march so wont be there to collect it until then !


Assuming your out there now ? Have a good crimbo & keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> Assuming your out there now ? Have a good crimbo & keep up the good work :thumb:


Yep been here two weeks now since the parliment vote. spending my birthday, xmas and new year out here !


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

renton said:


> Ha Im stuck in Cyprus with the RAF until the end of march so wont be there to collect it until then !


Ah well I guess you're in no rush then 
Cyprus not a bad place to be posted I suppose, although not so good you'll be there for your birthday & Christmas.
Do you have another Crimbo when you get home, my brother used to be in the RN and we've had Christmas Day in April & June before lol


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Had the same problem twice recently. 

First was buying a new Evoque for the wife.... No one would sell me one. My wife put this down to them not believing I could afford it and turning up in my winter runaround (bright orange aygo). Snobbish if you ask me. So the following week after being ignored and not taken seriously..... I brought the weekend car out of storage and parked in the middle of their forecourt, and wondered in, I was truly amazed at how quickly I was being offered to keep their demo for a week. 

I'm the end I got my Merc Dealer to source the car.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Natalie said:


> Ah well I guess you're in no rush then
> Cyprus not a bad place to be posted I suppose, although not so good you'll be there for your birthday & Christmas.
> Do you have another Crimbo when you get home, my brother used to be in the RN and we've had Christmas Day in April & June before lol


I'm getting back to the UK at the end of March and have six weeks back before heading down to the Falklands for four months !!


----------

